# At my wits end with this dog... How do you contain the uncontainable?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jarvis, Jarvis, Jarvis... I think he's the smartest dang dog I've ever come across.

This makes 2 times in 2 weeks...

Let me tell you about Jar-a^^ the McGuiver! He has every single bar on his crate zip tied shut and yet he STILL gets out.. how, I don't know because there aren't any bent bars for him to get out of. 

Not only can he get out of his crate with it fully assembled and locked, but he knocks over the garbage on his way to my front door. He UNLOCKS my front door, opens the door, and lets himself out of my front gate.

It's way too hot to stick him out side, ontop of that he has ate through walls, he has ate through my outdoor kennel set up, he knows how to get off of ANY chain set up...

WTH do i do you guys?!?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow. That's a tough one. Sedatives? LOL~
But seriously, good luck! We had a lab that did this. (the un locking of doors and such)
We got padded locks for the gates,and a bolt lock and chain for the front door.
Worked for a while. But then she managed to bust the door,and climb the fence.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Umm.. that's a good question, and I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to that question. 
Can you try using a padlock or combo lock on the end of the chain, attaching it to his collar? What about using one of those invisible fence setups inside his outdoor kennel, maybe an inch away from the perimeter of the kennel? Can you cover the kennel with a section of fencing, wired down every 1/4-1/2 inch and cover it with a tarp of some sort and place a kiddy pool inside so he can stay cool? Maybe attach a shop fan or even a box fan to blow on him to aid in keeping him cool as well? Or, combine the two, use the chain with a padlock, inside the kennel with an invisible fence with the collar that comes with it? What breed(s) is Jarvis again?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I love it.. LOL

Yeah.. don't know your regiment.. I like to stick my dogs in the crate xtra tired.. so that means I have to get up earlier when school starts so I can run the dogs before the day begins.. I leave my dogs in crates 6-8 hrs a day.. They get a break at noon when I come home but its just a potty break. Other than that I make sure they are winded before I put them up. I also have a racket ball in each crate (for me plastic airline crates work the best I 've seen more APBTs escape metal crates than plastic ones). This should curve the attitude a bit to where you can figure out how to apply that drive to something useful.. Sounds like he has the intel to be a great k9, or even better a therapy dog...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Central Metal Products LLC :: Mini Fold :: 36"L x 21"W x 24"H Mini Fold Bench Crate

At my mom's we have a crate made by this company. My grandmother used these for over 20 years with her GSD and Siberian Huskies and they still work fine and are in perfect shape. The one we have slopes at an angle in the front, and is the small square criss cross pattern of metal as the one in the photo. Each of the sqaures is a bout 1 inch by 1 inch. The wire is much stronger than normal pet store crates, and the lock mechanisms are hard even for humans to open. Siberians are notorious escape artists and she never had an oops pregnancy in all her years breeding because she kept bitches in heat safely locked inside these crates.










We have had this crate for 16 years, and my grandmother had it for over 10 before that. The top is bent because my stepdad kept a huge plant on it for 15 years (a frickin full grown mini orange tree like they have at disney world. It weighed more than I can lift and that crate held it up for many years).

My grandmother got in a terrible car accident going to a show, she got hit head on on I-95. Her van tumbled across traffic and got destroyed, both her and the crate were thrown from the van, and the crate was hit by a car, the dog was not hurt and was still locked in the crate when the police arrived (the crate was messed up, and AC had to cut it open to get the dog out, but she was unharmed). These crates are seriously sturdy. You should call them and ask about pricing for one that has that criss cross pattern of small squares, and made with super heavy gauge wire. They also make those super heavy duty solid metal crates that are like small prisoner transports lol.

Central Metal Products LLC :: Anodized Solid Crates


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Man, Shana, just change his name to Houdini and see if he can get his own show in Vegas or something. JK I don't know girl this is a tough one. Stan had some good suggestions though and maybe try the padlock idea. Sorry I can't be more helpful.... You know how lazy Kangol is. lol
Good luck girl!*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you looked into those like solid metal panel kennels? I think you'll remember the ones I am talking about but let me find a link.

These bad boys
http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-crates/metal-dog-crates/kalispel-aluminum-dog-crates.html


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Have you looked into those like solid metal panel kennels? I think you'll remember the ones I am talking about but let me find a link.
> 
> These bad boys
> Kalispel Aluminum Dog Crates


This a really good idea that could catch on.. :goodpost:

I think Im going to put 3 on my wish list  One at time with those prices, but I bet a buddy of mine thats a machinist in a metal shop could hook me up.. Dunno, but gonna check.. I LIKE IT!! I've delt with escapes in metal and plastic crates... HAHAHA no escape from THIS though, "A_LRIGHT WHO OPENED THE CRATE?" _instead of "*effin dog!"*


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you tried different styles of crates?

My husband's old lab is the same way, he's still too crazy for me but he was worse a few years ago so I heard.

He has really bad nerves & pooed all over himself, btw this was during those two really bad hurricanes we had. Sean & his mom went outside during the eye of the storm to clean out the Kennel & Kenshin (the lab) ended up locking the door, leaving them locked outside of their own house...

Luckily the home is old & the window next to the sliding glass door was brittle enough for Sean to bust through with an old bat... One of the MANY 'Kenshin' stories.

Not trying to 'hijack' btw - just relating w/ a similar story. He had an old plastic/nylon style crate that lasted three years, which also needed a padlock until one day he broke out from three years of him ramming himself through 

Hope everything goes better for you hun *hugs*


Haha - there was another time (while we still had kenshin) & she hadn't visited for awhile & kenshin went running toward her from behind (on tile) & she was completely horizontal in the air before I knew what happened, then boom right on her bottom... It was all in slomo


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> One at time with those prices


Yeah they are high in price, but if you have a dog that get loose and destroys things, destroys crates or even will get loose and cause issues with other dogs you could end up saving more money in the long run. Thats what I was thinking about lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Yeah they are high in price, but if you have a dog that get loose and destroys things, destroys crates or even will get loose and cause issues with other dogs you could end up saving more money in the long run. Thats what I was thinking about lol.


Yeah.. but for us folks that have made these dogs a part of the way we live life, eewwwweeeee, 1000 dollars and in 10yrs I will still have the same 2 crates.. Thats pretty smart investment, I don't know about ya'll but I've had a dog room here and there, anyone else?? up: I've also just counted all my crates I've had and lost from destruction 26+ all airline approved plastic crates and about 3 metal crates.. all the money in those invested 10yrs ago and I would have 3 of these still today.. Thanks for that post, I'm gonna get a couple and have em' powerd coated camoflauge so it doesn't look so much like a jail cell to oncomers. I do I like it alot, I care about product durability and manufacturing originality so the fact its made in USA and will last me as long as I have dogs... WELL ... Nuff Said..


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Have you looked into those like solid metal panel kennels? I think you'll remember the ones I am talking about but let me find a link.
> 
> These bad boys
> Kalispel Aluminum Dog Crates


Same concept, a lot cheaper.
PetEdge: ProSelect Empire Cages

From what I hear is they are smaller then what they seem, so make sure your paying attention to INSIDE dimensions not the outside. I've heard they work well for crate escapees and crate destroyers.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

time to get an all metal schutzhund style crate! they are expensive but see if someone at your club has one for sale or look for a used on in the paper, craigslist, or ebay.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

[email protected] this ol Hannibal Lectur Cell @ Holly... I likes it tho :rofl:
I believe this is a winner Shana


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> [email protected] this ol Hannibal Lectur Cell @ Holly... I likes it tho :rofl:
> I believe this is a winner Shana


:rofl: dude shana PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha it jarvis, i mean you don't encourage him but this reminded me of your boy 

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/29518-my-pit-one-smart-dog.html


----------

